# Tetra with "black fungus"???



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

My 40B has been set up for 6-8 months. Am is 0...nitrites are 0...nitrates are 40. Source water is 40 on nitrates.

I have 5 black skirt tetras, 6 mickey mouse platy, 4 cory cats, 1 white skirt tetra. Lost 5 white tetras to tumors. Last one is fine. One of the black tetras is developing a black "stuff" around it's mouth. Protrudes some like a smooth black fungus. Also noted on it's back in front of that fin, there are small places that look like black fungus. Not spots, but kind of like discolored scales. It eats fine, and interacts with the other fish. I do have black tuft algae on a decoration.The places on the tetra look a lot like it. 

I change water every week and vacuum the bottom every time. No additives of any kind. Not even fertilizer. Light has two 10,000 bulbs and is on 9A to 10P.

Any one have an idea what this could be. I can't do pictures.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I clean my aquarium after about half a year completely.
All things out.
Even with diligent water changes is always something in return. It accumulates.
At the beginning you have the right bacteria, but soon come to another. Then come other small animals, worms, leeches. Then come diseases and losses.
The process takes time. I interrupt him.
After six months, the good bacteria (denitrifying) are often still present, and I can inoculate with clean water Old milieu.
If I wait longer, others are in the majority.
The pool looks after better. They have fewer problems.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks again Arthur. I have been thinking about doing a complete overhaul, just haven't gotten to it. My health isn't the best right now so I don't have the energy it would take. 

Hubby says he will help, so maybe in a few days, we can get to it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you need to get some purigen if your source water is 40ppm. Also, don't see how your tank can be the same as the source. If the source has 40ppm, then your tank water has to be 40+. I would guess that your nitrate test is reading off. There are ways to calibrate your test so you know how it acts.

Lets just say that your levels are 60-80 all the time. If they are, prolonged exposure to high nitrates can start causing problems.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

The 40 was just after the last water change. I have some purigen, thanks for reminding me. The tetra with the black "fungus" seems to be doing fine. Color is great. Eats like a Trojan and is very active. I wonder if this is related to the tumors the white skirts had? I destroyed 5 because the tumor were so big and seemed to be interfering with their eating and swimming.I will use the purgin with next water change. I will try to find some bags for it at Petco today. If not, I will make one out of a T-shirt. Thanks for the info. Glad you are around to "pick your brain".


----------

